
Uber gets into car rentals and public transit – TechCrunch - stephencoyner
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/11/uber-gets-into-car-rentals-and-public-transit/
======
stephencoyner
If Uber was smart, they would buy masabi and put their sales team to selling
every transit agency. They could own the market for mobile ticketing.

